# Bear "Done Deal" draw length??



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

bear archery mods for Done Deal or Truth 2 :

#10 - 30''
#9 - 29''
#8 - 28''
#7 - 27''
and so on.....

for GAME OVER and LIGHTS OUT add 1'' ( #10 - 31'') 

check out poor_fish_store on ebay.com $19.99 tyd thats were i buy my mods from
great store recive in 4-5 days usally.


----------



## *SHANK* (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks fk!

Another quick observation/question....I experimented with adjusting the back stop tab to adjust the draw length....

Can I leave the #8 module on and adjust my back stop tab to #10 to get a 29in draw? Or....do I HAVE TO have the #9 module and back stop set at #9. If I go with the first option...how will that effect the bow or its performance? (note: I've shot it in this configuration and it seems to work just fine...since I'm learning more about archery...it just brings up new questions!!) 

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

not sure about that i just bought a '09 bear lights out this is my first bow with movable backstop my erlier bow was a 07 bear element and it used the rockstop mods and before that it was a bear trx 32 also the rockstop but on this cam it looks like it might put a sharp edge on string look at edge of mod at back stop side at full draw ...

hope this helps..


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

the bow shop can use press and let string out to the " - peg" to get 1/2 '' more draw.
also if your not shooting a d-loop that may help also. you dont need press to chang mod.


----------

